# Bitten by the bug!!



## Justin82 (Mar 12, 2009)

im now a new fellow archery addict:tongue:
just wanted to say hello and thank everyone in advance for all the super advice i know i will take from this awsome site!!

you know you have got it bad when you buy a lower end Rage shoot it for 2 weeks and are already looking at Hoyts and Ross's etc... LOL:thumbs_up


----------



## Gils4x4 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Costly Habbit*

Welcome to club. Just to let you know, this is a costly habbit, full of up, downs, highs and low. I have had this issue for years, have not found a way and do not want to find a solution. Welcome again.


----------



## lightsnsirens (Mar 5, 2009)

Welcome to AT. You will get some good advise if ever needed.. Again Welcome to the site:thumbs_up


----------



## stans806 (Sep 5, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

Welcome


----------



## ansarha (Nov 30, 2008)

:wav::welcome: Welcome to AT :welcome::wav:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## paintedman (Aug 26, 2004)

Welcome to Archerytalk


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Justin82. Have fun here.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## SouthernOhio#9 (Oct 10, 2005)

:welcomesign:


----------



## eyebrowcounter (Mar 15, 2009)

I can see already your steppin into a pile of debt, cause it never seems to stop at the bow! Welcome.


----------

